# can't print when using a filter



## doughy (Mar 22, 2017)

I have the following in my printcap file:

```
lp:\
        :lp=:\
        :rm=hp:\
        :rp=raw:\
        :sh:\
        :mx#0:\
        :sd=/var/spool/lpd/lp:\
        :lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```

It will print with this but the text will "stair step" 

When I add an input filter to my printcap it will not print at all

```
lp:\
        :lp=:\
        :rm=hp:\
        :rp=raw:\
        :sh:\
        :mx#0:\
        :sd=/var/spool/lpd/lp:\
        :if=/usr/local/etc/apsfilter/basedir/bin/apsfilter:\
        :lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```

Even if I comment the :if line it still won't work but when I completely remove the  line it will.


----------



## shepper (Mar 23, 2017)

print/apsfilter is not just a set of filters and is likely more than you need.  See Handbook Section 9.5.3.1 for an explanation of the problem and a simple fix.


----------



## scottro (Mar 23, 2017)

wblock@'s page on printing may be useful.  

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/lpdprinting.html


----------



## doughy (Mar 23, 2017)

I wrote a script copied from the handbook and it prints fine now.  No more "stair stepping"


----------

